# Congrats Whitaker Stables on the championship!!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the ponies look like Welsh ponies. I thought NEw Forest Ponies were smaller and shaggier and more like Fell ponies. What do I know?

The girls look like very capable riders on very capable horses. I am jealous!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

They are both kids with big futures in horses, if that is where their hearts are. 

New Forest ponies are very similar looking to welsh. 

The New Forest Pony Breeding and Cattle Society, New Forest, Hampshire, UK - For registered New Forest Ponies

Anita breeds some really nice ponies! Not only for dressage, but they are fabulous jumpers. I just wish I wasn't too tall to ride them.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! Those ponies are ADORABLE!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats they are beautiful both the horses and the girls.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats! Everybody looked so wonderful!


----------

